# Pontiac Motor Questions ??



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

I have been a Chevy guy for the last 40+ years....and looking at a 66 gto. So what are # 62 D Port cast iron heads. ( are they a stock head or Performance ?? )..It also has a 1968 WS 400 block with a 1965 Tri Power set-up. Question ..is the WS motor cammed up from the factory ?? Or it's just a plain Jane ?? Last Question...it has Ralley 2 ..15 " wheels.....how wide are those rims....will they accept a 60 series tire ... Thanks for any input !!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'68 WS block is good, not the value or expense of a '69 or '70 WS, but decent to build off of or to trade off. 
"62" casting heads are typically '69 usage. 75 cc chamber heads, big valves, have owned several dozen pair, have two pair right now. Am still looking for '68 usage "62"s, some books show them as '68 usage, as well. 

From decades of pulling them, "62"s were used on base '69 auto 400 4bbl GTO and on base auto Firebird 400 engines. Also used on a TON of '69 400 automatic GrandPrixs, on all automatic 370 HP 428 GrandPrixs, and on all automatic GrandPrix and B series with 428 HO engine code XG. 

Manual transmission '69 400's, 69 RAIII engines, and manual transmission code 428's and 428HO's received 48's. 48's are '69 Firebird 400 HO usage heads as well as used on '69 400 RAIII GTO engines.

on factory rally II wheels there are both 15x6 and 15x7 versions with the 4 3/4" bolt pattern. Will need to note two letter ID code to the right of the valve stem. 

The most common 15x7 factory rally IIs are HM and HW's. 
15x6's with code KG are the most common 15x6 rally II with 4 3/4" bolt pattern.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Pinion head said:


> '68 WS block is good, not the value or expense of a '69 or '70 WS, but decent to build off of or to trade off.
> "62" casting heads are typically '69 usage. 75 cc chamber heads, big valves, have owned several dozen pair, have two pair right now. Am still looking for '68 usage "62"s, some books show them as '68 usage, as well.
> 
> From decades of pulling them, "62"s were used on base '69 auto 400 4bbl GTO and on base auto Firebird 400 engines. Also used on a TON of '69 400 automatic GrandPrixs, on all automatic 370 HP 428 GrandPrixs, and on all automatic GrandPrix and B series with 428 HO engine code XG.
> ...


Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree: What the man said. My 'garden variety' 69 GTO automatic came with 62's from the factory. 62's are going to have screw-in (as opposed to pressed in) rocker studs and large valves (2.11 intakes, 1.77 exhausts). I've not yet found a definitive reference as to whether or not 62's were significantly different from the D-port Ram Air III heads (maybe pinion head knows for sure?) but in terms of stock D-port performance heads you're not going to get better than 62's until you move up into any of the round exhaust port heads. The 1967 670's are very popular in some circles too. I tend not to like them because of how the chamber design makes them 'need' more ignition timing to work, but I can't argue with their results much.

Your biggest problem with any of the earlier model cast iron heads (chamber sizes in the neighborhood of 72-75 cc's or smaller) is going to be making them happy on 93 (or less) octane fuel on a street engine, especially in larger displacements (stroked 400 for example). It can be done, but it does require some thought and attention, not something that can be just left to chance.

Bear


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

I was very interested in the answers to Irishmic questions. I also have a WS engine in a numbers matching 68 GTO. The car is a factory 4-speed with 3:55 rear. I have owned the car about 8 years and I am sure the engine has been rebuilt , but I got no info on the rebuild when I purchased the car. The car just runs to good and is to strong not to have been rebuilt. The seller was just flipping it for profit and he didn't even know it was a numbers matching 400 H.O. until after I had finalized the deal with him. The engine has #16 heads. I have never heard any opinions on these heads. How do they stack up against the other heads ya'll are discussing in this post? I had to replace valve cover gaskets several years ago and did notice it had screw in studs and some sort of brace running across the top of the rocker arms the full length of the head. I put a bore scope down a spark plug hole and it appears to have stock style pistons, maybe even the original pistons. There were two large round valve reliefs in the top. How about the cam? Assuming it is the stock cam. The car has a very nice aggressive sounding idle. I hope ya'll will forgive me for hijacking this post, but I very much would like to hear your thoughts on these things. I very much appreciate any replies. Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The #16 heads are fine. Most Pontiac big valve D-port heads flow near the same in stock form when you look at it -in my opinion. (Keep in mind Pontiac used a .406" lift (or less) and used duration and valve opening/closing rates to create their hotter cams) Sure, you can see differences on the intakes versus the exhaust or at differing lifts and durations, but in my opinion, not enough to really feel it. Now the RA II, IV, HO, or SD heads are a different story because these were designed to flow better, and the engines were spec'd to reflect it.

The thing that will bring out controversy is which head is best to re-work or modify to give the best results for any give build - then its a whole different ball game.:thumbsup:

Check out this info and then click at the bottom of the page to take a look at the flow numbers. The #16 head is listed. The Ultimate Pontiac Head


----------



## JohnGoat (Aug 21, 2015)

My local tire professional told me that 6" is the minimum wheel width for 60-series tires. I had BFGoodrich Radial T/A - 245/60R15's mounted on new 15x6 RallyII's and they look GOOD.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A rooster is also a chicken.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

JohnGoat said:


> My local tire professional told me that 6" is the minimum wheel width for 60-series tires. I had BFGoodrich Radial T/A - 245/60R15's mounted on new 15x6 RallyII's and they look GOOD.


NICE !!! That's what my tire guy said too...245's


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I guess I just don't get it.....I thought this was an_ engine_ thread..


----------

